# Whats Wrong With This



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

So I see this picture and all I can think is this seems odd...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Using a knife like item to scrape the deck? Or that it looks like about a 14" deck?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Using a knife like item to scrape the deck? Or that it looks like about a 14" deck?


Good eye Mike...the knife got past me but the mower deck is tiny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

That's quite the scalp job! Really sticking to the "never cut off more than 70% of the blade" rule.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Looks like the plastic, bubble blowing mower I had as a kid


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bob villa seems like he goes out of the way to not be like Tim the tool man Taylor. This small deck example fits him well in my eyes lol


----------

